# What are the Best Paramedic Schools in the US? And are any of these near good skiing?



## EMT Alias (Sep 24, 2011)

Alias here because I have some co-workers on this board who I don't necessarily want to know that I'm contemplating moving out of state. 

Is there any sort of established ranking on paramedic schools?  What ones are considered the best of the best- send out the best grads, best employment rates after graduation, known and respected in the industry? 

What's the Harvard of Paramedic Programs? 

What paramedic programs are near the best skiing?  The ones in Ogden, Utah?  How about Alaska?  As far as my initial research reveals, there aren't any in Jackson Hole, WY.  How about Silverton, CO?  

Ideally, I'd find the "best" paramedic program that is near the best skiing and go with that. 

Thank you EMTLifers!


----------



## usafmedic45 (Sep 24, 2011)

Runs to make popcorn in the kitchen....this is going to be a fun thread.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Sep 24, 2011)

> Is there any sort of established ranking on paramedic schools?



No.


----------



## medicsb (Sep 24, 2011)

EMT Alias said:


> Is there any sort of established ranking on paramedic schools?  What ones are considered the best of the best- send out the best grads, best employment rates after graduation, known and respected in the industry?



No rankings exist.  Can't consider something the best unless there exists some sort of measure... which would likely be used to create some sort of ranking.  The ones with the best employment post graduation would probably be any of the ones that you enter after hire (e.g. University of Washington).


----------



## sir.shocksalot (Sep 24, 2011)

EMT Alias said:


> Ideally, I'd find the "best" paramedic program that is near the best skiing and go with that.


Shouldn't you find the best place for skiing and then start asking for Paramedic programs in that area? If your priority is skiing then you won't find a lot of (good) programs that will allow you to make that a priority. Paramedic school is typically a full time commitment.


----------



## EMT Alias (Sep 24, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> Runs to make popcorn in the kitchen....this is going to be a fun thread.



why are you making popcorn?  I didn't ask a trolling question, I'm legitimately curious. 

Okay, so maybe there is no standard ranking, but certain schools must garner more respect and credibility in the field than others.  For example, where I live "the privates" are looked down upon compared to the public schools/university programs.... so that's a start. 

However I'm hoping to to expand beyond my little corner of the country (primarily to somewhere near good skiing!!!)


----------



## EMT Alias (Sep 24, 2011)

sir.shocksalot said:


> Shouldn't you find the best place for skiing and then start asking for Paramedic programs in that area? If your priority is skiing then you won't find a lot of (good) programs that will allow you to make that a priority. Paramedic school is typically a full time commitment.



Nah, my sig other is the ski bum, not me... I'm in it just for the school... they're just tagging along and ideally will work as a 'troller or cat ops while I'm in skewl....


----------



## usafmedic45 (Sep 24, 2011)

> why are you making popcorn? I didn't ask a trolling question, I'm legitimately curious.



Because it's going to simply be a regional turf war.



> Okay, so maybe there is no standard ranking, but certain schools must garner more respect and credibility in the field than others.



Eh....a lot of people talk up UMBC's program but the drawback is that you are taught the Maryland way of doing EMS which is far from the state of the art.


----------



## EMT Alias (Sep 24, 2011)

Okay in lieu of feedback I shall rephrase the question: 

are there any decent, well respected Paramedic schools near world class skiing?    

thanks!


----------



## Flightorbust (Sep 24, 2011)

Think about Colorado. Progressive protocols, and great skiing within 2 hrs.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 24, 2011)

Washington State. Tacoma CC and central Washington both have programs, as does Harborview for Medic One employees. Great skiing, too. 


Sent from my iPhone.


----------



## Tigger (Sep 24, 2011)

EMT Alias said:


> What paramedic programs are near the best skiing?  The ones in Ogden, Utah?  How about Alaska?  As far as my initial research reveals, there aren't any in Jackson Hole, WY.  How about Silverton, CO?
> 
> Ideally, I'd find the "best" paramedic program that is near the best skiing and go with that.
> 
> Thank you EMTLifers!



Hahahaha ever been to Silverton? There is almost *nothing* there besides the most awesome "inbounds" avy controlled skiing in the country. But nothing else. Population of barely 500...


----------



## EMT Alias (Sep 24, 2011)

Flightorbust said:


> ...and great skiing within 2 hrs.



nooo thank you, had enuf of the I-70 rat race for the next coupla years.  I'm talking about next to the hill...or really easily commutable for a 100 day season- within 20 minutes. any like that?  

n7, thanks, I'll check into those schools. 

tigger- nope   haven't had the chance to do silverton yet.  maybe there's a good medic school near Taos, or Crested butte....?  Whistler? 

AK?

i need something like dartmouth...,.


----------



## Tigger (Sep 24, 2011)

Colorado Mountain College has a paramedic program in Edwards (near Vail). No idea on its reputation, but I can't imagine there are many more medic programs outside of the metro area in Colorado.

http://coloradomtn.edu/cms/one.aspx?pageId=3638889


----------



## mycrofft (Sep 24, 2011)

*I'm buttering the cornbread*

Someone told me South Lake Tahoe was good.


----------



## Flightorbust (Sep 25, 2011)

EMT Alias said:


> nooo thank you, had enuf of the I-70 rat race for the next coupla years.  I'm talking about next to the hill...or really easily commutable for a 100 day season- within 20 minutes. any like that?
> 
> n7, thanks, I'll check into those schools.
> 
> ...



I was more thinking of the springs. I know when I lived in Salida CMC was kind of a joke but there other campus' might be better. If your thinking Crested Butte look at Western State in Gunnison.


----------



## Jon (Sep 27, 2011)

Alright folks. While the CL team cannot discuss individual punishments, this isn't the first case recently of member creating multiple accounts. Trust me - we know when these things happen.

From the Community Rules:


> Each member is allowed one login account.  Registering with multiple accounts is not allowed.


.

If you, like Alias, truly want to ask an "anonymous" question, I suggest that you ask another user to post the question for you.


----------



## Jon (Sep 27, 2011)

Oh, and I think TEEX is the best paramedic program out there. Period.


----------



## usalsfyre (Sep 27, 2011)

Jon said:


> Oh, and I think TEEX is the best paramedic program out there. Period.



:rofl:


----------



## dahus7712 (Oct 11, 2011)

Washington state has great programs. Top 3 in the state consist of Harborview, Central WA University and Tacoma community college.  Harborviews program requires you to work for Seattle fire prior to enrollment into their program. Cwu's program is a great program as well. I'm currently in their program and the extent in which they teach you is beyond the national curriculum. Very good Program. Tacoma's program is also very respectful.  Cwu's program is pretty selective in their candidates, they dont accept an normal joe off the street. They also offer a bachelor's degree in Paramedicine which is pretty rare. Hope this helps!  Oh yea the skiing is pretty darn good as well.  Ski hill 1 hr away.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Oct 11, 2011)

dahus7712 said:


> Washington state has great programs. Top 3 in the state consist of Harborview, Central WA University and Tacoma community college.  Harborviews program requires you to work for Seattle fire prior to enrollment into their program. Cwu's program is a great program as well. I'm currently in their program and the extent in which they teach you is beyond the national curriculum. Very good Program. Tacoma's program is also very respectful.  Cwu's program is pretty selective in their candidates, they dont accept an normal joe off the street. They also offer a bachelor's degree in Paramedicine which is pretty rare. Hope this helps!  Oh yea the skiing is pretty darn good as well.  Ski hill 1 hr away.



True,with a few corrections. Although Harborview does require you to be employed by an an affiliated agency, it's not just Seattle Fire. Many folks are hired by King County Medic One as EMTs (with at least 3 years experience) and then attend HMCs program. TCC is also extremely selective in who it admits. Usually 200 applicants for 24 slots every year. I know several medics from both Central and TCC and the programs are similar.  

And yeah, the skiing is fantastic. 


Sent from my iPhone.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 11, 2011)

mycrofft said:


> Someone told me South Lake Tahoe was good.



There is no paramedic program in So. Lake Tahoe.

I'm biased but we have awesome skiing in the Reno/Tahoe area.

REMSA has a well respected school with a near perfect employment rate for graduates. It's pricy and it's not a degree program. We also have a program here through the CC in Reno, from people who I know that went there they all wish they went to REMSA. The CC program has came to be known as somewhat of a patch factory for area fire departments.

The current director is leaving though and going back to the field so I'm not sure how the future programs will end up. They were talking about extending it from 12 months to 18 months full time.


----------



## InkaHootz (Nov 5, 2011)

Ski bum and medic here....


I went to paramedic school at the Center For Emergency Medicine in Pittsburgh Pennsylavania.  There, it is taught over 2 semesters and is considered the junior year of college for the students who are studying for their B.S. in Emergency Medicine. The opportunity for you to learn how to be a successful paramedic are excellent in that school. I highly recommend it.

The closest ski resort to here is 7 Springs. It's not bad. Definitely no Colorado though.

You won't get some sort of fantasy world where you "learn to be a medic on the slopes." Sometimes doing one thing means you can't do another.

But...AFTER medic school, you can always move to that ski town.


----------



## Jon (Dec 1, 2011)

InkaHootz said:


> Ski bum and medic here....
> 
> 
> I went to paramedic school at the Center For Emergency Medicine in Pittsburgh Pennsylavania.  There, it is taught over 2 semesters and is considered the junior year of college for the students who are studying for their B.S. in Emergency Medicine. The opportunity for you to learn how to be a successful paramedic are excellent in that school. I highly recommend it.
> ...


CEM is a great program. My school licensed their program.


----------



## medicdan (Dec 1, 2011)

Does anyone here know anything about Cambridge, MA's Professional Ambulance Center for Medics (CFM)?


----------



## Medic Tim (Dec 1, 2011)

emt.dan said:


> Does anyone here know anything about Cambridge, MA's Professional Ambulance Center for Medics (CFM)?



I did some clinical time at pro ambulance. the talk from the medics and nurses was it was a pretty good program. I also heard that some of the instructors were really harsh on some students for stupid things like pink stethoscopes or shears.


----------



## BigBad (Dec 2, 2011)

Try Colorado Mountain College,   Edwards, CO.   Solid program, a few miles away from Vail, Beaver Creek, Breckenridge.


----------



## SURFKT22 (Dec 3, 2011)

NCTI in Roseville California is a really good school. It's pretty costly but within an hour or two of several ski resorts around Lake Tahoe.


----------



## wyoskibum (Dec 10, 2011)

Weber State University
Ogden, Utah

Accredited, certificate or associate degree
Close to all of the Utah Ski Areas
4 hours to Jackson Hole, Wyoming


----------

